# Turkish Kangal Male for Sale



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

_Admin: If there is another place to post this or where I am supposed to post it, please remove and re-post there and let me know, thanks!)_

Broke, purebred, neutered, 1 1/2 yrs old. He was started on 300 head meat goat ranch and has been running open range with goats. Fierce, aggressive perimeter dog. If you have wolves, feral dog packs, lion, this dog will not back down from a fight. Healthy, totally vaccinated, dewormed. Aggressive protection yet gentle and devoted with family and children. How serious? "Ruger"'s brother and sister in CA treed a lmountain lion for two days; his sister in NV (who I own) took down a Pit Bull, fights off feral dog packs, coyotes. The Kangal breed is especially intense in its protection drive. This is the dog for someone with serious predator issues NOW who needs help NOW not a year from now. *Experienced LGD owners and working ranches, farms ONLY please. *$1,000 firm. Dog is presently on my partner's large ranch in MT. Please serious queries only call Ed at (406) 696-1559 for more information.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

.....and he is *SOLD*...going to a sheep outfit in Northern California!!!!

:dance::dance::dance:


----------

